# <h:inputText> autosize?



## javajünger (16. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit RichFaces und haben eine <rich:datatable> mit mehreren <rich:column> Objekten. 

Im Header der <rich:columns> stehen <h:inputText> Felder. Ich will diese Felder immer genauso breit machen, wie die jeweilige Spalte der Tabelle gerade ist. Komplizierterweise sollte das alles mit verschiedensten Inhalten der Tabelle funktionieren. Ich kann also nicht einfach die Breite jeder Spalte hardcodieren. 

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich das anstellen kann?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## MrWhite (16. Feb 2010)

Das ist ganze einfach.

Definiere die folgende Klasse in deinem Stylesheet:


```
.rich-filter-input {
	width: 80%;
}
```


----------



## javajünger (16. Feb 2010)

Heureka, das hat mir weitergeholfen!
Ich bin noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger und hab versucht, das viel komplizierter zu lösen. 

Danke! Ich schließ Dich heute in mein Abendgebet ein!


----------

